# who is placido yambao?!



## CiNcO dOsE (Feb 2, 2004)

im just curios, who is placido yambao?!  could anyone give me some info about him, besides tha fact tha he wrote "mga karunungan sa larong arnis" ?!


thanks.
:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 2, 2004)

there is some mention of him in one of Wiley's books.  (I know you were looking for more).  I will do some review and try and post a real answer tomorrow.


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks man.  i tried searching the net too, but not much turned up.  later.


----------



## haumana2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Rey Galang is going to be re-printing his original book mga karunungan sa larung arnis.  which was the first fma book published in 1957.  I believe it is more of a long range style though I could be wrong.  If I am right, the original is still available at the university in manila.


----------

